# Musical Theatre Trivia Question #1



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

What famous leading lady turned down the role of 'Eliza Doolittle' in _My Fair Lady_, because she didn't like Lerner and Loewe's score?

Good Luck, Everybody! :icon_smile:

B.A.B.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Dame Julie Andrews?


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

AMVanquish said:


> Dame Julie Andrews?


Nope, AMVanquish. It was a Broadway leading lady who *turned down the role.*

B.A.B.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Hint #1: Peter Pan.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> Hint #1: Peter Pan.


Mary Martin? (I had to look that up).

According to imdb, in addition to "My Fair Lady," she also turned down "Oklahoma," "Kiss Me Kate," "Funny Girl," and "Mame."


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> What famous leading lady turned down the role of 'Eliza Doolittle' in _My Fair Lady_, because she didn't like Lerner and Loewe's score?


Did you know that the president of Datsun was so smitten with Julie Andrews in _My Fair Lady_ that he named a sportcar the Fairlady?

It eventually reached the American market as the 240ZX.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Mary Martin? (I had to look that up).
> 
> According to imdb, in addition to "My Fair Lady," she also turned down "Oklahoma," "Kiss Me Kate," "Funny Girl," and "Mame."


Orsini, you are 100% correct! :icon_smile:

Yes, Mary Martin was the first performer offered the role of 'Eliza Doolittle' in _My Fair Lady_.

She and her husband, Richard Halliday, (also her manager) went to hear the score of what was then called _My Lady Liza_.

Unfortunately, they were _not_ impressed. They thought "The Ascot Gavotte" wasn't funny at all, and "Just You Wait" was an inferior version of "I Hate Men" from _Kiss Me, Kate_. They walked out, muttering "Those Dear Boys [Lerner and Loewe] have lost their talent," and passed on the show.

A few weeks later, Lerner and Loewe went to the American premiere of a British musical, _The Boy Friend_, featuring Julie Andrews, and the rest, as they say, is history...

Yep, 'tis true, Orsini, Miss Martin _did _turn did all those roles. Her agent turned down the role of 'Laurey' in _Oklahoma!_ for her because he thought it would flop. Regarding _Funny Girl_--I believe the powers that be considered her, but passed on her because she wasn't Jewish.

In addition, Miss Martin also turned down another role, the title character in _Miss Moffat_, a musical version of _The Corn is Green_, which closed out of town.

B.A.B.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> Did you know that the president of Datsun was so smitten with Julie Andrews in _My Fair Lady_ that he named a sportcar the Fairlady?
> 
> It eventually reached the American market as the 240ZX.


Interesting. Did the president ever meet Miss Andrews?

B.A.B.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

*I Could Have Danced All Night*

Eliza Bed! Bed! I couldn't go to bed! 
My head's too light to try to set it down! Sleep! Sleep! 
I couldn't sleep tonight. 
Not for all the jewels in the crown!

I could have danced all night! 
I could have danced all night! 
And still have begged for more. 
I could have spread my wings 
And done a thousand things I've never done before.

I'll never know What made it so exciting;
Why all at once My heart took flight. I only know when he 
Began to dance with me I could have danced, 
danced, danced all night!

Servant 1 It's after three now. 
Servant 2 Don't you agree now, 
She ought to be in bed.

Eliza I could have danced all night! 
I could have danced all night! 
And still have begged for more.
I could have spread my wings 
And done a thousand things I've never done before.

I'll never know What made it so exciting. 
Why all at once my heart took flight.
I only know when he
Began to dance with me. 
I could have danced, danced danced all night!

Mrs. Pearce I understand, dear. 
It's all been grand, dear. 
But now it's time to sleep.

Eliza I could have danced all night, 
I could have danced all night.
And still have begged for more. 
I could have spread my wings, 
And done a thousand things I've never done before.

I'll never know What made it so exciting. 
Why all at once my heart took flight. I only know when he 
Began to dance with me I could have danced, danced, 
danced All night!

B.A.B.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Interestingly enough, IMDB says she also turned down the role of Miss Ellie on Dallas. I guess she didn't think she'd be very believable as Larry Hagman's mother?


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

AMVanquish said:


> Interestingly enough, IMDB says she also turned down the role of Miss Ellie on Dallas. I guess she didn't think she'd be very believable as Larry Hagman's mother?


Really! Who would believe that.


----------

